# Front Hatch Leaking, need help!



## Snookin305 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey so I have a front hatch that gets water in it every time I wash my boat so I've narrowed it down to it being due to the hatch gasket not being sealed on, but I'm not sure whether I should just reseal the gasket or just replace the whole gasket, so if anyone could tell me what to do it would be much appreciated! Thanks for your time.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Where's the drain tube?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like the style that drains back onto the floor. Does it have a compression latch? That gasket looks like it's seen better days, get a new one and leave a smaller gap.


----------



## Snookin305 (Feb 28, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> Looks like the style that drains back onto the floor. Does it have a compression latch? That gasket looks like it's seen better days, get a new one and leave a smaller gap.


yeah its the type that drains back onto the floor, and what does a compression latch mean? do you know of a place where i can buy a small section of the gasket cause I've only found them in bundles of 25 feet


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Snookin305 said:


> yeah its the type that drains back onto the floor, and what does a compression latch mean? do you know of a place where i can buy a small section of the gasket cause I've only found them in bundles of 25 feet


EBay has plenty of gasket materials...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If it only gets wet when washing it, put the bow up higher and don't flood it with so much water.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

A compression latch it the type that turns and puts pressure on the gasket, they are usually adjustable so you might be able to tighten it up a little to seal better. Honestly though if water only gets in when you spray it with a hose, and not from the environment while using it then you are doing pretty good I think.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Snookin305 said:


> yeah its the type that drains back onto the floor, and what does a compression latch mean? do you know of a place where i can buy a small section of the gasket cause I've only found them in bundles of 25 feet


Hamilton Marine in Searsport Maine, may sell it by the foot if they have it or something comparable. They have a huge showroom as well as a huge on line and catalog mail order business. However, some items may be pricey, but if you have no choice, certainly worth checking out. Also, they would likely have the compression latch that was mentioned earlier by another respondent. www.hamiltonmarine.com/


----------

